# sticky paint?



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

hey fella's might sound like abit of a well asked question but what exatly is meant by "sticky paint" and which cars are they usually on?

would the pad not run as smoothly?

is this paint without clear cote?

thanks

mundo :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

What ive found is that panel temps rise qite a lot and polish can/will clump and not work very well.
The heat really doesnt help.
Found that a smudge of megs #7 glaze helps out slightly.
Quick set of pre-cutting helps aswell but is dependant on paint type and thickness.
Range rovers are a real pita for it.


----------



## mundo (Sep 7, 2010)

Beau Technique said:


> What ive found is that panel temps rise qite a lot and polish can/will clump and not work very well.
> The heat really doesnt help.
> Found that a smudge of megs #7 glaze helps out slightly.
> Quick set of pre-cutting helps aswell but is dependant on paint type and thickness.
> Range rovers are a real pita for it.


hey mate thanks for the reply but could you explain it a bit more for me as im a noooooby to this

hop ya dont mind

mundo :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

When ive encountered sticky paint 9/10 its either been a range rover full stop or when a cars had the likes of supagard/lifeshine etc on it and removal has been a problem.
The pad tends to feel like its dragging and can grab/skip.
The paint seems as though it absorbs the oils from the polish so dries it out and stops the fluid motion with the machine.
Other things that happen are as explanied before, polish clogging/clumping and pad squeeking/squeeling.
All are not good signs and can be helped by either adding something with more oils in it like lime prime, megs #7.
Using slower polishing speeds and or reverting to a dual action polisher or pre cutting to remove any underlyin issues from left over protection.
The latter isnt the best way but a last resort, it works quite well.
Im sure others could explain better than i have or im sure if your searched you would come across such a problem that someone has covered.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

'Sticky paint' makes the polish and pad cling to the surface and it heats up very quickly. 

If you tend to use rotary, I've found Megs 205 and 105 very good to work with on sticky paints. 


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Sticky clear coat *

Some paints (paint that has not sufficiently outgased or has insufficient hardeners (hence 'soft' paint) heat up very quickly causing the polish surface lubrication to dry out, which causes an increase in surface resistance, the pad to feel like its dragging and can skip, as the polish abrasives stick to the paint

_Correction -_ use a firmer pad that has lees surface resistance or use Gloss- it Pad Prime to add some extra surface lubrication or you can apply polish with an orbital polisher.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Good on ya TOGWT. Your an excellent source of info for those in the game

Sticky paint can be overcome quite easily and as TOGWT explained, that is the main cause

Before polishing, all surface tension must be removed from the paint
This is why I began using the Finish Kare Decon system and now make my own 4 step decontamination and purification system and also use Aquartz Iron Cut

Subaru's and many other asian and european cars suffer from sticky paint as I believe that the Japs don't allow the use of isocyanate hardeners

These sticky paints have a lower abrasion and heat resistance level than other factory paints and stepping over their limit means a very tough time with a rotary

To fix it, decontaminate the paint, clay it and do a silicone remover wipedown 
All the paint companies make them. I use glasurit, de beer and chem spec ones

After this, use either Xpert 1000, System One X3, Gloss it or Gtechniq P1 water based polishes
Use black baron pad lubricant to prime the pads and when polishing, move the rotary twice or three times as fast as normal. say 2 to 4 inches per second. 
keep the RPM's between 600 and 1200 rpm. you may be able to go over this if your moving the machine really quickly but in Xpert and P1's case, there is not really any need. they work at any speed

If you are still having problems, add a couple tiny drops of Parrafin Oil (its sold in australia by diggers) to the pad and you wont have any problems from there

Always use a DA or orbital to finish off polishing to guarantee no holograms whatsoever

Menzerna is an absolutely nightmare on sticky paint as are many body shop used products. 3M, Farecla, Malco


----------

